# Last minute century tips?



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm doing my first full century tomorrow. It's a fully supported 103 mile ride from Beaverton, OR to Pacific City, OR. Not much climbing, mostly rolling hills through wine country. The last 20 miles is mostly downhill, with a strong headwind for the last 5 as you get out to the coast. Other than the basics of sleep well, eat on the bike, hydrate, etc., any other words of wisdom? I've comfortably ridden 40-50 mile rides so even though between packing to move and crappy weather I haven't trained enough, I'm confident in my ability to make it. Hopefully the rain holds off.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

If your longest ride is 50, you're going to be hurting. That goes without saying.

The hardest thing for me on a century is the mindf**k that comes about 3/4 of the way through. About 70, 75 miles my mind just starts saying "I don't want to do this anymore, I want to go home" and trying to convince me to quit. Some people get it earlier, some get it later, but most everyone has the mental bonk during a century or longer ride. Fight through it, keep pacing yourself and finish.

Other than that, really be careful with your pacing, eating and hydration. If you're never gone the distance (or even 80% of the distance) it's going to be a tough day.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

You'll have fun. I did my first century last year, had a couple of 80 mile rides under my belt. I think hydrating is key; be sure to have gatoraide as well as water. Good luck.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Have fun, don't push yourself too hard, eat lots, drink water. Personally, Gatorade slows me down on long rides, but that might be just me. 
A few weeks ago, I did 50 miles, and rode slower than normal so I could have company (and also my carpool). I didn't feel fatigued at all, because I went slower. So I suggest letting up 1 to 2 mph on your average speed and you'll be just fine.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Hydrate, hydrate, hydrate and then drink more water haha. I always hydrate quite a bit the day before to ensure I am ready. Also you need to get your mindset ready for the task at hand, as cycling is a good percentage mental. Make sure you have good shorts that can handle the distances and carry some munchies in the pockets, as your body will require it esp going that distance. 
One main thing, is to drink while riding, dont wait til you are thirsty as that is usually too late.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

yes as mentioned sandbag early on, or longer. It's pretty easy to fall into the trap of feeling good so thinking you can keep up with so & so or do that long pull......but don't. Save pushing yourself early for a once you've got a few rides of that distance under your belt and have a good handle on how an effort early impacts your energy later.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Alternate your hand positions a lot.. and stand more than you usually do to relieve pressure. Stretch your neck and back every half hour as well. Do this early to prevent stiffness and pain later on.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

b4_ford said:


> I'm doing my first full century tomorrow...........Other than the basics of sleep well, eat on the bike, hydrate, etc., any other words of wisdom? .........


Don't try new stuff that you haven't used before. Brand new gloves, socks, etc. will likely give you blisters. It just works that way.  

If you worked on your bike since you last rode (anything other than lubing the chain), at least ride around the block to see if anything falls apart.

Other than that, have fun!


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Speed kills*

Do not linger at the rest stops. Fuel up and hydrate, pee and then get back on the road.

Avoid the temptation to jump into unsafe pacelines. 

Remember it's not a race, don't dilly dally but do not go too fast early on.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

THE DAY BEFORE THE RIDE:
Check your bike, tires, tool/repair kit
Get good nights sleep
Eat a hardy high carb dinner

THE DAY OF THE RIDE:
Stay Hydrated, drinks lots
Eat before your hungry and eat often

Find your pace early, don’t get caught up in the hype and excitement…. Ride slow and steady! You will hit that mental bonk as someone already mentioned, just get your self with some folks that are like for like capabilities and support each other for the remainder miles. 

Have fun and enjoy the scenery, it’s beautiful out their, I grew in Aloha just west of Beaverton which I’m sure your aware of. But the landscape was much different back in the 80’s.


----------



## V3T (May 19, 2011)

Try finding a few other people you would be comfortable riding with if you are going alone. My first century, I ended up riding with 5 other guys who I had just met. They were real nice, and we took turns pulling for each other. I ended up leaving them at one of the SAGS though, because they kept stopping at every single one on the route for more time than I liked. I found that drinking a ton of water, eating gels on the bike regularly, and maintaining a speed that wasn't my fastest or slowest worked well for me. I ended up finishing the 112miles in just over 5hrs, and I attributed a lot of it to riding the first 50-60miles with the other guys.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Zoned out*



V3T said:


> My first century...
> ...I ended up finishing the 112miles in just over 5hrs


Did you cross over into another time zone to finish the ride?


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Ride your own pace and have fun. Eat at all of the stops even if you're not hungry. At the stops get off the bike and stretch your back - by the end of the 100 miles your body will be tired, but you'll survive. 

Enjoy it. And remember that every century that you do after this one will be a lot easier!! (unless future centuries have really bad head winds)


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

I always like to ride centuries with my buddies, who go the same pace amongst us. And like infrequent and quick stops. Share the pacemaking and share the repairs. Sometimes one guy will carry a spare clincher. Another will carry a chain tool/links. Another dons the levers, tubes and patch kit. Too late for you if you didn't make such arrangements.

With just a chance for rain, try not to overdress. Make it so you can strip layers during the ride, if need be. An ultra-compact rain jacket rules. If it rains from the get go - with a good chance of it subsiding - maybe you can arrange for a driver to meet you along the course to snag soggy garments and such. We did this once and it was great to shed tons of stuff.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

fast ferd said:


> ..... maybe you can arrange for a driver to meet you along the course ......


I know wives just jump at the chance to do this. What else do they have to do?

My wife loves driving on a road with hundreds of cyclists - NOT!


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

All the above. The things that helped me most in my recent century is this: 1) Do not stop at every rest stop. You should be able to go every other one, especially in the early miles. 2) Absolutely do not stop for the lunch stop. Have what you need to eat with you. Probability is real high that yummy subway sandwich and long break will do nothing but harm. (muscles cool down, too much food in the belly... not good) 3) When you do stop, as noted above, do not linger. Your tiredness will catch up with you, quickly. Here comes the bonk. Stop, drink, pee, stretch and have a laugh and go. Followng this advise I reduced my stop time by 50% from one century to the other. (1.5hrs vs 45min). 6 hrs moving. Have fun... I think the long rides are the best!

EDIT: Oh yeah, at the end of it all, watch out that you do not eat to much to fast...


----------



## chickenfried (Sep 5, 2007)

Someone already mentitoned it but I'll repeat it, stretching early and often probably would've saved me some later discomfort. 

Might want to load up on good stuff gels,snacks, etc at the earlier rest stops. You said you haven't prepared that well, I can relate to that:blush2:. The pickings get pretty slim at the later stops for slower people.


----------



## V3T (May 19, 2011)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> Did you cross over into another time zone to finish the ride?


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Five hour century?*



V3T said:


>


A five hour century is a pretty quick pace, especially for your first century. But if that's what your watch said it must be true.


----------



## V3T (May 19, 2011)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> A five hour century is a pretty quick pace, especially for your first century. But if that's what your watch said it must be true.


It was 5hrs of riding time, not including the time at SAGs. The century was in central Florida, where it is fairly flat with a few rolling hills towards the end of the route.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

At the start remember that you've got a long way to go. Leaving the start & riding the 1st 25 miles like a scalded dog may leave you dead in the water later in the ride. Eat carbs before the ride. My favorite in oatmeal with fruit & honey. Pancakes are good too. Riding in a group makes the miles go by quicker & easier. Eat & drink as you go. I carry trail mix without M&Ms and a couple of Cliff Bars. I also fill my bottles with Gatorade, and drink often even if it's a cool day.


----------

